# More photos from our wildlife sanctuary



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some more pictures from the wildlife sanctuary where I work, including a brilliant one of a hedgehog self anointing. :2thumb:

cheeky chops | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Great pics :2thumb:


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Is the Barn owl wild ?, what camera you use there really good pics keep em comin


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

All our Barn Owls are captive bred ones that their owners have become bored with and dumped onto us and of course we can't set the free so they live in large aviaries. These in the photograph are in those aviaries and are not tame or ever handled.


----------

